# 2008 Kona Stinky Deluxe vs. 2007 Demo 7 (1)



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey i was wondering what you guys think about these two bikes. Which one would be better overall and in the long run. I can get them for about the same price brand new. These bikes are for my dad and he does mostly downhill resorts. 2008 kona stinky deluxe or the 2007 demo 7 (1) thanks


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

demo's are heavy IMO its the only downfall


what are some of the componets?


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

no its only 42 pounds. we had the bike shop way it for us.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ooo, well nevermind me then. What year is the demo by the way? Back to the topic, I would go for the demo. Pretty reliable bike IMO, besides the fact thats its dead sexy (but we all knew that).


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd personally take a Demo 7 over a Stinky in a heartbeat.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ride both before you get one. The demo series fits me wierd so you may want to take that into consideration.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd take a demo over a stinky any day. Even if it was a 2004 demo 9 that weighed in at 50 pounds (as long as it was in good condition).


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the Stinky pedals better, I know a few people that have one and 1 of them does actual XC rides on them. He also races XC on it and never places super well- but he tells me that he has more fun on it. Personally I think he's crazy- but its cool as hell to see a FR bike hanging out with sub 25lb bikes. 

The Demo still pedals pretty well, but not as good as a Stinky. Its all arguable. I do think the Demo is a better all around bike. And the Demo 7 does look way better though if that helps.. :thumbsup: 

You can't go wrong with either bike. I'd take both if it was possible and practical.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

demos have way better suspension then Konas Period


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

What? Ough, come on! I have no "special" love for the big S, but I have owned both and the Stinky isn't anywhere close to the Demo in quality. It's like compairing your mom's mini van to a pimped out Escalade. The van is gonna' get you there but...


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

go for the demo


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> Ooo, well nevermind me then. What year is the demo by the way? Back to the topic, I would go for the demo. Pretty reliable bike IMO, besides the fact thats its dead sexy (but we all knew that).


i second the dead sexy factor. you KNOW any one who sees you on the track with a tricked out demo are going to be jealous.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the replys...pretty much everyone said demo. So, my dad actually listened and bought the bike. Got a great deal Some pictures


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome. ^^^


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Great choice...Your dad wont regret!


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

nice ride and im glad he made the right choice haha 

ride safe


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

thats a cool dad. have fun =D.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Blackwater 1013,

Why are Demo's heavy in YOUR opinion?

Funny how you think that and you don't even know what components are on it?????
:nono:


----------



## BostonStrangler (Feb 29, 2008)

Get the demo, i had the stinky, doesn't compair


----------



## CA_Descender (Aug 20, 2004)

So did you explain to your dad about the upgrades you will need in the near future? 

Nice :thumbsup: Enjoy the ride


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

So I have another question concerning this Demo 7. My dad gave me his old bike...a brand new 2005(yes new) Trek session 7 that he sank a alot of money in. He upgraded the fork(2007 888 RC2x), 2008 XO rear derailer, E13 dual ring bash gaurd, Race Face DH bars,etc,etc. He only rides at the resorts( Northstar and Mammoth). I ride there with him, but I also ride locally with my friends. Ive been riding the session with no real problems, but that fork does have a lot of bob when pedaling. He seems to think that I should take the Totem off the Demo( it has lock out for climbing) and stick it on my Session 7 and put the 888 on the Demo. He says the Totem is a better all around fork for my usage and its lighter. It makes sense but I like that 888. What should I do? thanks in advance


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

your dad is right on this one. 

swap them out.. and honestly .. if you really dont like it, swap them back  

i think you just might wanna stick with the totems once they are on though


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

good question,unfortunately i asked,a similar question and ignored the advice i got,and bought the stinky.

but now i have seen the light and sold the stinky,and bought a demo 7,2 2008.

and i would stick with the totems.


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

what about head tube size?
i think demo has 1.5 trek looks like 1.1/8
dont think this will work  totems are realy nice and good for all round


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

hehe take the Totem and run! What a cool dad, nice getting killer hand me downs.

Totem will be a lot more veratile for riding locally, so it should be a good fit and match the rear better than the 888 (doesn't the Session only have 7 inches of travel?)


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

both bikes have 1 1/5 inch head tubes. there is a brand new double flush adapter head set on the session and we still have the original cane creek head set. We are pretty mechanical....do you think my dad and I could do the swap? Yeah....I can't compain about my new ride....great bike.


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

that is a SAWEEEEET bike, DEMO FTW!!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

lj426 said:


> both bikes have 1 1/5 inch head tubes. there is a brand new double flush adapter head set on the session and we still have the original cane creek head set. We are pretty mechanical....do you think my dad and I could do the swap? Yeah....I can't compain about my new ride....great bike.


You mean 1.5? There is no 1 1/5 standard. There's 1 1/8 which is the norm on most bikes still. 1 1/4 was used years ago, but phased out. 1" is seen on older bikes and recreational bikes. 1.5" is now becoming fairly common place. Some companies are using a 1.5" on the bottom and 1/18" on top.

As for the bikes... The Kona's suspension works fine. If it's got a floater, the brake feedback is non-existent... very neutral. That's the main complaint with faux bar/single pivot designs. And the new Stinky frames are all DOPE compatible. Everybody says that FSR is neutral in braking... it isn't completely neutral.

Not that it matters now that he's got a Demo.

The 888 uses a 1 1/8 headtube. the Totem is a 1.5. You'll have to swap headsets too. Or at least the crown races. You'll have to make sure there is adequate steer tube length on both forks (and use spacers as necessary). But it sounds like the Totem might match your riding a bit better. You can use the Floodgate to tune out rider input (pedal bob and brake squat).


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Some companies are using a 1.5" on the bottom and 1/18" on top.


Who else besides Trek?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Who else besides Trek?


Specialized. Perhaps others... haven't really paid attention.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

yes I meant 1.5 head tubes....my bad. thanks


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep, I think you'll have head tube compatability problems.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Yep, I think you'll have head tube compatability problems.


No. Both can run 1.5s.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Who else besides Trek?


glory DH too.

its becoming more common in road bikes too.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I would keep the 888RC2X. 
I think your dad wants the 888 back


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

i guess it doesn't apply here (since he is only using it at lifts), but you can't drop the seat much at all on the demo. me and all my friends pedal heavy bikes alot, no interrupted seat tubes for anyone. and why is demo so much worse than stinky? fabian berel sure wasn't hindered by the stab winning 2 world titles (very much like a stinky)


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Seat tube length is really is a non issue these days with the availability of the telescopic style seat posts. Demos pedal very well for big bikes, but more importantly I really like the geo and angles. Low bb for railing, nice wheel base for stability and nice slack ride for going down fast. 

I'll admit I used to despise Stinky's because they pedaled like garbage. After a lot of input by Barel, the Kona's have come a long ways. They pedal worlds better, and would actually consider one if I wanted a sturdy rig and was on a budget.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

MonkeyBidnezz said:


> Seat tube length is really is a non issue these days with the availability of the telescopic style seat posts. Demos pedal very well for big bikes, but more importantly I really like the geo and angles. Low bb for railing, nice wheel base for stability and nice slack ride for going down fast.
> 
> I'll admit I used to despise Stinky's because they pedaled like garbage. After a lot of input by Barel, the Kona's have come a long ways. They pedal worlds better, and would actually consider one if I wanted a sturdy rig and was on a budget.


i hear ya, but we all drop and raise our seat alot (and like 6-7 inches is the desired amount). even with telescoping(kinda of a pain), tough to get that with the demo. its a great rig though, but true the stinky gives you alot of bang for the buck. i have a roco tst on there, flip the switch for climbing mode and its like a hardtail.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

kike666 said:


> what about head tube size?
> i think demo has 1.5 trek looks like 1.1/8
> dont think this will work  totems are realy nice and good for all round


the session has a 1.5 headtube


----------

